# A quick skim of 8th ed lead to these brett thoughts



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Been thinking not my strong point admittedly but just a couple of facts i want to run by and see if I'm actually being logical

Pegasus knights, an improvement, with more warmachines vanguard and the fact bretts have to pray and go second, we can have pegasus knights hitting our enemy on turn one, good way to get rid of a poorly placed shooting unit or hit a warmachine early on

Also lord on a pegasus a little more viable as an option, though a hypogryff is too expensive. Also the lord combo built for challenges will be mint, charge into a full command squad and mince the hero in a challenge helping to win the combat.

Damsels now have a little offensive potential, should be bumped to level 2 maybe 2x level 2

Questing knights now stronger than grail due to lower points cost, we are probably going to strike last anyway so might as well slum it with a great weapon which are still +2 all the time even when charged

Banner of the lady now much more worth it, as we are going to see far more things depending on massed blocks of infantry

Stone throwers a necessity, peasant bowmen too, men at arms with spears far more viable

Grail reliquae might turn out to be a gem, stretched across to a horde and stubborn could well be a nice big block which is used and flanked

Mounted yeomen a necessity as are fast cavalry and thus great for spear flank charges

Is it me or are Gw heading us towards a traditional brett list, as in as it is supposed to be huge amounts of peasants and small amounts on knights charging around getting mucky?


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...440014a&section=&pIndex=1&aId=2100013&start=2

"Is it me or are Gw heading us towards a traditional brett list, as in as it is supposed to be huge amounts of peasants and small amounts on knights charging around getting mucky?" - deathbringer

Seems more contradictory than complimentary. Knights with peasant support, not peasants with knights support. The Lance of Bretonnia excerpt "...and its a rare Bretonnian general who doesn't lead an army comprised mostly mounted soldiers to war." Skipping to page 3 of that article on GW's site. Men-at-Arms excerpt "Although the mainstay of the Bretonnian army army are its mounted models..." 


Is the Bret army strong at the moment? So far, brets are seeing mixed results (Pilgrimage in AU and Summer Incursion in UK?) 

SI: Brets - 4 Played/32nd Average Position
Pil: Brets - 3 played/24th Average Position
Combined: Brets - 28th (4th best)
Top 20 seats: 2

Do I think this trend will continue? No. Its not that heavy cav lost much of anything (random charge distance and ASF when charging are the big two), rather how drastically Rank-and-file infantry got better. 

Good generals can work with what they have to great potential, regardless of how the army typically ranks, but I feel Brets lose out when compared to Empire (who will get stronger than they appear at the moment), dwarves, Orcs & Goblins (who are underrepresented so far), skaven and High Elves (Brets but better if one is honest with themselves). Warmachines just chew knights up and peasants are overcosted / understat-ed compared to human counterparts. If you plan on staying bret (not trying to dissuade you here, just bringing in the realization that brets really are not as good as some people are trying to make them) then pick up a pair of trebuchets. They are gold for brets now.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

So far i've played a few games with Brets and Knights just get massacred by Rank and File now. With T3 and I3 means they strike after or at the same time as everyone meaningful and are easy to wound. You just get ground down in combat too easily. If judges keep ruling that Lances are not Steadfast ever and don't disrupt then it's even worse. Knights are just too expensive to strike second. 

That's one of the reasons I like Grail Knights, they're very expensive but they have I5 and 2 attacks each. 

Hordes of Cheap peasants supported by Damsels seems to be the way forwards. Unfortunately as I like knight based armies. Pair of Tebuchets is essential for Brets now. 

Aramoro


----------

